# GM2 thoughts?



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I couldn't watch most of the game and only caught the last 4 minutes. 

I know Westbrook was benched in the 4th quarter, but what else happened? Did DAL defense look bad? Was KD just too good? Why was Stevenson playing 28 minutes (more than Marion)? Giving up 106 points is not good, especially when Westbrook sat out the 4th quarter. lol...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I posted some thoughts in the game thread: http://www.basketballforum.com/6584768-post515.html


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Scott Brooks went to his reserves - Maynor, Cook, Harden - in the fourth quarter. 

It works because that unit is effective against the zone. Cook and Harden are both good shooters and Maynor is more of a pass-first point guard. Then you've got Durant at PF. Passing + Shooting > Zone Defense.

In fact, the unit they put out is similar to the unit that gave the Lakers problems against Dallas - instead of Dirk you've got Durant as the superstar PF that's a great shooter. Instead of Terry and Peja stretching the defense, you've got Cook and Harden shooting threes, and Maynor takes Kidd/Barea's place as the distributor of the ball. When that unit is on the floor, the Mavericks are better off going man on man, and zoning when Westbrook or Sefolosha re-enters the game.


----------

